# Warning - France - Saturday, 3 August



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

For those travelling to France today and those already in France, a reminder that tomorrow 3 August is the busiest day of the year on the main roads in France.

Apparently it's the day when much of the French holiday traffic is returning home at the same time as the August holidaymakers are on their way to their holiday destinations.

Take care and safe travelling.


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

So, like a normal day in the UK then.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Whatever it's like it won't be as busy as most of the main routes in the UK


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

75 - 100 mile traffic jams are quite common.

Its the ques for the tolls I hate. Though I do tend to be lucky with them.

Once saw a green light come on far right of the row and passed about 1km of cars.

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Violent storms for south west

August 01, 2013

EIGHT departments in the south west are on alert for 'violent storms' set to strike tonight.

Residents of the Charente, Dordogne, Landes, Gironde et Lot-et-Garonne, Creuse, Vienne and Haute-Vienne should be vigilant as the storms hit later today.

Strong gusts of winds up to 100kph, hail and heavy rain (up to 30mm in an hour) are expected.

The riskiest period is 19.00 until Saturday morning at 04.00.

The storms are set to begin in the Golfe de Gascogne tonight and spread across Aquitaine, the Limousin and the east of Poitou-Charentes.

Wider areas will be affected but not to the same intensity as the departments on alert. 
- See more at: http://connexionfrance.com/Violent-...-14928-view-article.html#sthash.uNEC03Tj.dpuf


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

If you're thinking of travelling in France over the summer it's always worthwhile checking out this site:

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/diri/Accueil.do

Not only does it give real (ish) time hold ups, it also has a pdf which has traffic forecasts. Not good to travel, unless you like holdups, travelling on a black day.

I'd also suggest that whilst you might think that our traffic is bad here on occasions, on a black day in summer in France, with traffic from Germany, Belgium, Holland, UK, etc together with France it's a nightmare!

A good wheeze is to exit the peage at the junction before the end of that section and use local roads, rejoin after the peage booths. Not always practical, but does work well if there's a 20 mile queue at the booths!

Mick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Violent storms for south west
> 
> August 01, 2013
> 
> ...


The current warnings for France extend wider than that now.......

http://france.meteofrance.com/vigilance/Accueil

for us it is only a risk of thunderstorms with hail this evening, no rain forecast for tomorrow, but risk of storms Tuesday, Wednesday and rare showers Thursday, but temperatures still higher than the UK with our expected high of 35 this afternoon c/w 38 yesterday and dropping to around 32 next week.....

Traffic can be bad on autoroutes and where roads join, but the network of N roads should allow easy avoidance if you leave before the majority on the autoroute.

Don't forget also that ALL French stop for their lunch at 1200, so by 1205 aires de service will be crowded and it may be hard to find somewhere to stop for a snack.

The aires de repos will still have room for MH and most also have "toilet" facilities - the inverted commas are due to the number of "hole in the ground" exhibits that can be found at these locations although they are being replaced with "proper" WC's at a fast rate.......

The MH loo often becomes highly desirable at such times...... :lol:

Dave :lol:


----------



## claymore (Mar 29, 2013)

raynipper said:


> Violent storms for south west
> 
> Strong gusts of winds up to 100kph, hail..


They had bad hail in Germany last week - golf to tennis ball size.
When it's smashing roof tiles I don't think even a couple of millimeters of 'anti-hail' layer would save a van.

Watch 'Hn_Te9urt1g' on Youtube - it's frightening..


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'll probably eat my words but I've yet to see any serious traffic in France and we are always here on Black Friday, Saturday etc.

Currently in the Jura mountains and there are plenty of people about but nowhere is packed apart from lake Chalin where we went for just 20 min this afternoon. Every child in France was there. Easy enough to find your own space though, we were even wilding on our own two nights ago. We have three neighbors now though.

Please tell me these storms aren't heading to eastern France Jura and the alps as we are a bit exposed up here!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bah, kids stuff.
Try this in sunny Arizona.................................






Ray.


----------



## claymore (Mar 29, 2013)

raynipper said:


> Bah, kids stuff.
> Try this in sunny Arizona.................................
> Ray.


Fair enough, but the Germany one is at least relevant: it's where many go with their vans and it was a few days ago.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

aevening all,

Its ok with me I,m only going to Tesco but thanks for the info.


norm


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Keep off the motorways and use the old Routes National. There is no rush, so why rush.
Gerry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

claymore said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Violent storms for south west
> ...


It is, Happened to us around 20 years ago. I had two cars in France at the time. Ruined by Grêlon storms.

Insurance paid out mind.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have toyed with the thought of moving on from our wild spot up in the hills where we have loads of space, views and its super quiet at night. Been here three nights now. You lot have put me off. Think we will stop here until Monday and let everyone get where there supposed to be getting. Or is it because I can't be bothered moving. 

What's this freak storm you are on about? Can't use the YouTube links as I'm on a rubbish connection on phone.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just had a text of my Niece who is in St. Pons Les Mûres (Grimaud/St. Tropez.

They had lots of Storms en-route from Calais.

They still drive from Manchester to St. Tropez in 2 days.

The road is so busy (as usual) along from Gassin - Ste. Maxime. 10-15 min journey is taking 90 mins. They have decided to stay by the pool.

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Keep off the motorways and use the old Routes National. Gerry


If you can Gerry! :roll:

We have always preferred RNs (_when we are not mooching along minor roads_ :wink: ) but so many have now been turned into motorways that choices are limited in some parts.

The ones that are not designated as motorways often have dual carriageways and barriers, so that all the field gateways, lay byes and other handy little pull-ins have disappeared.

So have most of the frites stalls, for the same reason. That really is a tragedy. 

Dave 

P.S. Do the French and other "locals" tend to abandon the motorways in favour of "RNs"? If they do, most of France will be problematic!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No storms here in Lot et Garonne, had a view of a couple of lightning flashes last night about mid-night but that's it, nice breeze today and 30C - very pleasant clear blue sky and sun.

Have not ventured onto main roads as no need, but no local warnings of problems even on the major roads.

Dave


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

BrianJP said:


> Whatever it's like it won't be as busy as most of the main routes in the UK


 Take my word its worst by a long way


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thunder and lightning forecast for high Jura tomorrow. Still parked on top of a mountain though. What's the worst that can happen? 

It is a little busier today but not much.

Managed to find our own private island on one of the lakes as the yellow peril dinghy got its first outing this year.

St tropez in early August Trev! Nightmare in the van. Easy on the scooter though!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Wupert said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever it's like it won't be as busy as most of the main routes in the UK
> ...


I guess I must be lucky then because last year I was coming back from Spain on the same weekend and there was little difference in volume of traffic except around some towns. M25 and A1 here was far worse as usual.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our gite guests arrived having driven from Paris, they expected to be here at about 4.00pm but the car hire company did not have a car for them and it took the company 2 hours to find one.... even tough it was pre-booked and paid for.......

They actually arrived just after 8.00pm having stopped to shop, they said the autoroutes were busy but the queues were not too bad......

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

barryd said:


> Thunder and lightning forecast for high Jura tomorrow. Still parked on top of a mountain though. What's the worst that can happen?
> 
> It is a little busier today but not much.
> 
> ...


Unless it is after 10pm, I use the Bike.

I remember a few years back sat in the traffic for an hour from Grimuad to Ste. Maxime. We were in our new T5 VW. I thought I would play around with the heating controls.( I had specified an Eberspacher night heater for the rear).

Numb Nuts, our Eldest Daughters boyfriend at the time was sat in the back next to the heater outlet in the baking heat from the sun.

And from the eberspacher pumping out heat as I had set it on full unknowingly!

He never said a word, just emerged an hour later from the back pouring with sweat.

:lol:


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Travelled from Cherbourg to Royon today, no hold ups and very little traffic, very busy going north at Nante but that was all


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Live report!

Still on the mountain this morning, it got light. Then it got dark again. Experience taught me to put everything away and close all the windows and roof hat hatches. Just in time as it litterally went black. Wind from nothing to gale force in 10 seconds and rain like I have never seen with thunder and lightning.

We were ok but my main concern was the young French family who pitched a tent 100 yards away on the side of the hill.

I couldn't see them and was about to go out and look for them when they emerged legging it with a child under each arm and made it back to their car. I'll give him a hand later to look for his tent but I suspect its now in Geneva!


----------

